# ideas on freddy krueger



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

hmm...the sweater is a very distinguishing feature of Freddy. One idea I can come up with is keeping the sweater and adding a coat that he appeared with in "Wes Craven's New Nightmare". here's a picture of a figurine made in the likeness











Maybe you don't like it, but it's just an idea


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

Freddy Rocks! did you see they are making a remake of the original should be out in the theaters in 2010. Not sure how it's going to work specially, with out Robert England, if he isn't in it.


----------



## dwdoadrummer (Mar 29, 2009)

*noes trailer*

YouTube - A Nightmare on Elm Street in HD Trailer 2010

of cours ei knew they wre remaking, it looks great....heres the trailer....freddy is alot more sinister in this one, i dont think hes ognna be joking aorund in this....its ok roberts not there, im anxious to see it.


----------

